# MORE SPLIT QUESTIONS



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

I split my double deep about two weeks ago. The boxes were both FULL of bees and they had back-filled the brood combs. Looked like they were about to swarm.

I put the old queen in the new hive along with 10 of the frames of pollen, brood and honey (with bees unshaken), leaving the the other 10 frames in the lower box of the original hive.

I put 1 frame of pollen, 1 wired foundation-less frame,1 empty frame of brood comb and 1 frame of honey along with a new queen in the top box of the original hive, then filled the rest of the box with new frames of rite-cell.

The original hive also had a medium super about 3/4 full of empty new comb. I put this on top of the new hive which has the old queen in it.

The new queen is laying well now and they are drawing comb, but the majority of the bees seem to stay in the lower box. The new hive is doing well.

Questions are, did I do bad by not just putting the queen and brood in the lower box and not using the upper box? Do you have suggestions for changes I should make now?

(sorry about this long dissertation!  )


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know for sure if the medium is drawn comb or not. The bees sometime refuse to move up into foundation. If the bees had the brood nests back filled before the split and you basically left the queen and her nest intact, she might have left and the remaining bees are raising a new queen in the bottom box. Do you have a flow on now? IF not the bees might have no reason to expand into the second box. You are gonna have to be a beekeeper and take a look. Good luck.


----------



## beewitched (Apr 15, 2014)

Vance, thank you for your reply, but I MOVED the queen. I am in a flow and the medium frames are 3/4 drawn out but have almost no nectar in them. 
The questions are: 
Did I do bad by not just putting the queen and brood in the lower box and leaving off the upper box when I did the split? 
Do you have suggestions for changes I should make now?

Sorry that my post was unclear 

Harvey


----------

